
Young Hollywood's Student Loan Crisis: “There Are People Struggling to Survive” - harambaebae69
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/hollywoods-student-loan-debt-problem-are-people-just-struggling-survive-1252338
======
hotz
"Student loan debt “becomes a question of access, and not everyone, especially
minorities, have connections in the entertainment industries,” says a Latinx
production coordinator for a major animation studio."

What's a Latinx production coordinator?

~~~
harambaebae69
Latinx is a gender-neutral neologism, sometimes used instead of Latino or
Latina to refer to people of Latin American cultural or racial identity in the
United States.

